# Stupid Laws, Court Cases, and Suits



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

OK, this is the place to put any stupid laws/court cases/lawsuits/etc... I'll start off with this:

*In Texas (yes, they have a law for it), it is illegal to have sex with a fish. Doing so results in incarceration for as long as one year, depending on whether or not the fish is hurt.*

How's THAT for stupid?


----------



## themacko (May 22, 2002)

I've got a couple funny ones that are from here in Arizona:

Any misdemeanor committed while wearing a red mask is considered a felony.
It is illegal for your donkey to sleep in a bathtub.
No more than six girls may live in any house (or it is concidered a brothel).
You may not have more than two dildos in a house.

Those are all from the wild west days, but they're still laws now and kinda funny.


----------



## symphonix (May 22, 2002)

There is a law on the books of TENNESSEE that says a man must run in front of a vehicle that a woman is driving, and, that the car may not go faster than five miles an hour! (StupidLaws.com)

In Marshalltown, Iowa, horses are forbidden to eat fire hydrants.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 22, 2002)

but fire hydrants are teh base of my food pyramid  --- lol


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

heres a good one, it is legal to execute people in the united states... lol


----------



## voice- (May 23, 2002)

These are real standing laws from around the United States of America.

Alabama:

1. It is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle.

Arkansas:
1. A man can legally beat his wife, but no more than once a month.

California:

1. In, LA, a man may legally beat his wife with a leather strap, as long as it is less than 2 inches wide, or she gives him permission to use a wider strap.
2. It is a misdemeanor to shoot any kind of game from a moving vehicle, unless the target is a whale.
3. Community leaders passed an ordinance that makes it illegal for anyone to try and stop a child from playfully jumping over puddles of water.

Connecticut:

1. You can be stopped by the police for biking over 65 miles per hour.
2. You are not allowed to walk across a street on your hands.

Florida:

1. Women may be fined for falling asleep under a hair dryer, as can the salon owner.
2. A special law prohibits unmarried women from parachuting on Sunday or she shall risk arrest, fine, and/or jailing.
3. If an elephant is left tied to a parking meter, the parking fee has to be paid just as it would for a vehicle.
4. It is illegal to sing in a public place while attired in a swimsuit.
5. Men may not be seen publicly in any kind of strapless gown.
6. Unmarried women who parachute on Sunday's will be jailed.

Georgia:

1. In Quitman, it is illegal for a chicken to cross the road.
2. In Columbus, it is illegal to sit on one's porch in an indecent position.

Illinois:

1. It is illegal for anyone to give lighted cigars to dogs, cats, and other domesticated animal kept as pets.
2. In Chicago, it is illegal to take a french poodle to the Opera.
3. According to state law, it is illegal to speak English. The officially recognized language is "American."
4. In Joliet, it is illegal to mispronounce the name Joliet HeyWoodey.

Indiana:

1. Bathing is prohibited during the winter.
2. Citizens are not allowed to attend a movie house or theater nor ride in a public streetcar within at least four hours after eating garlic.
3. Monkey's are forbidden to smoke cigarettes in South Bend.

Iowa:

1. Kisses may last for as much as, but no more than, five minutes.

Kentucky:

1. By law, anyone who has been drinking is "sober" until he or she "cannot hold onto the ground."
2. It is illegal to transport an ice cream cone in your pocket.

Louisana:

1. It is illegal to rob a bank and then shoot at the bank teller with a water pistol.
2. Biting someone with your natural teeth is "simple assault," while biting someone with your false teeth is "aggravated assault."

Massachusetts:

1. Mourners at a wake may not eat more than three sandwiches.
2. Snoring is prohibited unless all bedroom windows are closed and securely locked.
3. An old ordinance declares goatees illegal unless you first pay a special license fee for the privilege of wearing one in public.
4. It is illegal to wear a goatee without a license.
5. North Andover prohibits its citizens from carrying "space guns."
6. In 1659, the state outlawed Christmas.

Minnesota:

1. It is illegal to tease skunks.
2. Every man in Brainerd is required by law to grow a beard.

Michigan:

1. A State law stipulates that a woman's hair legally belongs to her husband.
2. Under State law, dentists are officially classified as "mechanics."

Montana:

1. In Whitehall, it is illegal to operate a vehicle with ice picks attached to the wheels.
2. It is a felony for a wife to open her husband's mail.

Nebraska:

1. If a child burps during a church service in Omaha, his or her parents may be arrested.
2. It is illegal for a mother to give her daughter a perm without a state license

New York:

1. On Staten Island, it is illegal for a father to call his son a ***got or queer in an effort to curb girlie behavior.
2. In NYC, "it is disorderly conduct for one man to greet another on the street by placing the end of his thumb against the tip of his nose and wiggling the extended fingers of that hand."

North Carolina:

1. It is illegal to make love on the floor of a hotel room between two double beds.

Oklahoma:

1. Whale hunting is strictly forbidden.
2. People who make "ugly faces" at dogs may be fined and/or jailed.

Ohio:

1. In Columbus, it is illegal for stores to sell corn flakes on Sunday.
2. In Oxford, it is illegal for a woman to disrobe in front of a man's picture.
3. In Youngstown, it is illegal to run out of gas.

Oregon:

1. The town of Hood River prohibits the act of juggling without a license.

Pennsylvania:

1. "Any motorist who sights a team of horses coming toward him must pull well off the road, cover his car with a blanket or canvas that blends with the countryside, and let the horses pass. If the horses appear skittish, the motorist must take his car apart piece by piece, and hide it under the nearest bushes."

Rhode Island:

1. It is illegal to throw pickle juice on a trolley.

Tennessee:

1. It is illegal to use a lasso to catch a fish.
2. In Dyersburg, it is illegal for a woman to call a man for a date.
3. In Memphis, it is illegal for a woman to drive by herself; "a man must walk or run in front of the vehicle, waving a red flag in order to warn approaching pedestrians and motorists."

Texas:

1. The entire Encyclopedia Britannica is banned because it contains a formula for making beer at home.
2. It is illegal to milk another person's cow.

Utah:

1. A husband is responsible for every criminal act committed by his wife in his presence.

Virginia:

1. In Richmond, it is illegal to flip a coin in any eating establishment to determine who buys a cup of coffee.
2. In Lebanon, it is illegal to kick your wife out of bed.

Vermont:

1. It is illegal to deny the existence of God.
2. It is illegal to whistle underwater.
3. Women must obtain written permission from their husbands to wear false teeth.


----------



## simX (May 23, 2002)

First off, show me the actual law books where they say these laws, and THEN I'll believe you.  It's kind of hard to believe these laws are enacted, and they seem more like "urban legends".

Second, why in the world did you not group all laws according to their states?  You had more than one group of California laws  really annoying.


----------



## voice- (May 23, 2002)

Sorry 'bout that, copy/pasted it from another board. I'll get on it


----------



## tismey (May 23, 2002)

there are a couple of daft ones in the UK:

It is illegal to urinate in the street unless it is against the nearside rear wheel of a vehicle (think it's that side - I might have got that wrong though).

Pregnant women have the right to use a policeman's helmet if needing the toilet really badly.

It's legal to kill a Welshman on one day of the year in one particular town (think it's Bristol) as long as they are standing on the Church steps and you use a bow and arrow. Apparently that one actually has precedence.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

Hahahahahaha crazy anglosaxons 
hahahaha

Seriously though, these laws are probably in the books but not enfornced   If they were I would have to pay a "fee" to have my goatee in public 



> MASSACHUSETTS:
> 3. An old ordinance declares goatees illegal unless you first pay a special license fee for the privilege of wearing one in public.
> 4. It is illegal to wear a goatee without a license.




lol 


Admiral


----------

